# Couple new pens.



## CWS (Sep 4, 2017)

The pen swap got me back on the pen turning kick. Here is a couple I did over the weekend. First is a God Bless America pin made with curly Euc. Second is a salute to our troops kit made with oak burl.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## jasonb (Sep 4, 2017)

Well done, I like the contrast of the curly Euc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2017)

Very cool Curt. I just did one of the patriot pens too....with coal!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice! Like the box too  glad to see the swap got you turning pens again...those little things are addictive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Beautiful job on both Curt. Love the "Salute The Troops" pen the Oak Burl just seems to fit that pen/theme. Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool Curt. I just did one of the patriot pens too....with coal!


Pics? Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Both pens are over the top nice! Especially like the 2nd one. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 5, 2017)

Great job on both of them Curt. I especially like the one with the oak burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 5, 2017)

I will get there.


----------



## CWS (Sep 5, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> I will get there.


I think you are coming along just fine. Those pens you have been turning look great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2017)

Both are great looking Curt! Is the box hinged on the back side? Tony


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 5, 2017)

Look great.
Nicely done.

Les


----------

